# Probiotic Drug Therapy with E. coli Strain Nissle 1917 (EcN)



## Kathleen M.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsumA German study on a probitoic E. coli strain.It is a post marketing study so I would guess this is being sold in Germany.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

[Treatment of chronic constipation with physiologic Escherichia coli bacteria. Results of a clinical study of the effectiveness and tolerance of microbiological therapy with the E. coli Nissle 1917 strain (Mutaflor)]:http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...st_uids=7815986Mutaflor is the name on the market:http://www.apotheke.de/shop/suche_artikel....x=21&IMAGE.y=18


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Here their website with others research:http://www.rationale-phytotherapie.de/en/i...?seite=clinical


----------



## CinNJ

Where can we buy this in the US? Anyone find it? I sent an email to the manufacturer and will post the results.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

If you look at my second link,you can buy it on-line.Thanks for contacting them tho.


----------

